# How to ask this guy in a letter if we are still together? he didnt come see me for 4 days.



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Sep 10, 2019)

I've been dating this new guy for 2 months, already kinda feel I love him, we have spent almost everyday together, except a few times we lost one another, we were homeless, trying to take care of one another, he never wanted to leave me, he get me food, clothing, etc, let me stay his friends when we could, he has a drinking problem, but he never neglected me, I feel bad thou, one day he was drinking with his friends, I left him to go get my fix, I ended up getting drunk with his cousins, by the time I came back he was gone, then 4 days go by, I didn't find him, then his relative tells me he finally got picked me up for his warrants. Maybe im just being insecure or whatever, but it seems like he didn't even come and find me, even when he knows where my uncle or mom lives, like why didn't he leave a message for me, I want to write him in jail, but don't wanna risk sounding needy and whatever, but I want to know if we are still together and I want to let him I didn't leave to ditch him either, that I tried looking for him for 4 days, but couldn't find him. I even showed up for his court date and everything, I want to tell him that too. Like word for word what could I write him when it comes to asking him if we are still together, that I still want to be with him and I want to see him when he gets out or see him in jail when I get my ID. He's just in jail for failing to comply with court orders, he's not even suppose to be in my hometown, he's suppose to staying in another town, but he came here cuz of the craziness that happens in his town.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 10, 2019)

This isn't the first one of yer posts that I've read, so this isn't coming from a place of me being ignorant to yer situation or as much as you have shared publicly on stp, but holy shit dude there comes a time when enough is enough right? Y'all don't seem to be good together, you didn't ask this but my unsolicited advice would be to focus on yerself and move on.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Sep 10, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> This isn't the first one of yer posts that I've read, so this isn't coming from a place of me being ignorant to yer situation or as much as you have shared publicly on stp, but holy shit dude there comes a time when enough is enough right? Y'all don't seem to be good together, you didn't ask this but my unsolicited advice would be to focus on yerself and move on.



SlankyLanky, I know this may sound naïve, but what makes it sound like we aren't good for one another, I just want to know where he stand, I also want to know if we are over, so I can move on with my life, im left feeling so confused right now.


----------



## Dameon (Sep 10, 2019)

Childgoddess said:


> Like word for word what could I write him when it comes to asking him if we are still together, that I still want to be with him and I want to see him when he gets out or see him in jail when I get my ID.


I think you just wrote it word for word.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 10, 2019)

Childgoddess said:


> SlankyLanky, I know this may sound naïve, but what makes it sound like we aren't good for one another, I just want to know where he stand, I also want to know if we are over, so I can move on with my life, im left feeling so confused right now.



Read through yer previous posts dude, y'all arnt doing each other any favors. Apparently you got a apt now which is super positive, maybe focus on that and I dunno maybe getting sober?


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Sep 10, 2019)

*Time to move on and stop running into these losers and falling in love!

Not being rude here!

3 years ago I got rid of a GF for being unfit yet she knew her trains and dumpster diving and taught me a lot. But she had to go!

But PLEEEEZE!!!!!! Childgoddess move on!!! Not being rude or mean here!

Can someone send me a drink? I need one! lol*


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Sep 10, 2019)

So im suppose to just not talk to him? and completely ignore him??? like wtf? he shared something together, even thou it wasn't all that, he did teach me how to survive.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Sep 10, 2019)

Childgoddess said:


> So im suppose to just not talk to him? and completely ignore him??? like wtf? he shared something together, even thou it wasn't all that, he did teach me how to survive.


*Okay, cool then! I wish I could come up there and help out. So, sorry about my last post. *


----------



## LEAN (Sep 10, 2019)

It is up to you if you wanna be with him or move on... it seems like you both met each other at a low point in your life and I know how that feels. But right now you can only focus on helping yourself if you don't know where he is...

You can contact the jail and ask them if he is still there, try not to sound desperate, just say your are his relative and he went missing one day. They should be able to tell you if he is there or got released...


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Sep 10, 2019)

Follow your heart and go to this website for info on how to get a letter to him ~ peace and best of luck 

Ontario. Provincial Correctional Centres - Northern Ontario, Thunder Bay Correctional Centre, Provincial Correctional Centre - http://search.211north.ca/record/TBY1229


----------



## Influential (Sep 10, 2019)

Stop going for your fix.! Clean up!


----------



## cozmic (Sep 10, 2019)

LEAN said:


> You can contact the jail and ask them if he is still there, try not to sound desperate, just say your are his relative and he went missing one day. They should be able to tell you if he is there or got released...



I'm not sure about the Canadian criminal system, but in the US there are some counties that allow online public access to dockets and current inmates. Maybe try googling "[insert county here] jail inmate search." You may need a booking number, or maybe you'll only need a name.

If there's no jail inmate search, a docket might give some clues.


----------



## roguetrader (Sep 11, 2019)

you said above the relationship 'wasn't all that' yet you still wanna be with him - this gives me the impression that you are someone that must ALWAYS have a boyfriend, no matter how bad it's going ! I kinda get that, better a shit relationship than no relationship, but you might be better off on your own concentrating on getting your life together..... if you don't break away you might spend the rest of your life in the same town, doing the same old shit - I reckon being on Squat The Planet you want more than that ?


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Sep 11, 2019)

I already know he's in jail, like I posted, he had warrants for his arrest, glad atleast he can this outta the way, yeah im getting on methadome soon to help with my cravings, Roguetrader, I don't know where you get the "wasn't all that", maybe I was referring to my ex fiancé, this guy is a new bf, and he is a sweetheart to me, even thou he doesn't have much to offer finicially, but I don't really care about the money, I care about how he treats, he's very physically affectionate, respects me, shares whatever he has with me, he wouldn't ever leave me alone outside, always wanted to watch my back.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Sep 11, 2019)

Childgoddess said:


> I already know he's in jail, like I posted, he had warrants for his arrest, glad atleast he can this outta the way, yeah im getting on methadome soon to help with my cravings, Roguetrader, I don't know where you get the "wasn't all that", maybe I was referring to my ex fiancé, this guy is a new bf, and he is a sweetheart to me, even thou he doesn't have much to offer finicially, but I don't really care about the money, I care about how he treats, he's very physically affectionate, respects me, shares whatever he has with me, he wouldn't ever leave me alone outside, always wanted to watch my back.



What was the news in court? How long is it looking his jail stay is going to last? Its getting cold, perhaps you could hunt up a squat or someway to keep warm while he is inside. 

If he treats you good and you love him you should def write him a letter. Hell you already wrote most of it on here. Keep going to his court dates, if he sees you thats a big moment of relief/happiness. Trust me ive been there.

I hope you guys figure it out soon, and im glad you left the other guy who sounded like a mega douche.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Sep 11, 2019)

Jackthereaper said:


> What was the news in court? How long is it looking his jail stay is going to last? Its getting cold, perhaps you could hunt up a squat or someway to keep warm while he is inside.
> 
> If he treats you good and you love him you should def write him a letter. Hell you already wrote most of it on here. Keep going to his court dates, if he sees you thats a big moment of relief/happiness. Trust me ive been there.
> 
> I hope you guys figure it out soon, and im glad you left the other guy who sounded like a mega douche.




My ex fiancé use to physically abuse when he was drunk, even when he was buzzed, he use to try and "make" me feel bad for not socializing enough and hanging out with his family more, said I needed to grow up, but it was hard cuz of my social anxiety, with my current bf's family, I actually get along with them, I feel more comfortable even thou im shy and they actually seem like they like me, not actually the best thing all the time, but they offer me free drinks, food, smokes etc whenever I see them, I actually found myself a apartment


----------



## roguetrader (Sep 11, 2019)

your post above sez 'he shared something together, even though it wasn't all that, he did teach me how to survive' - so that's where I got my quote from

and if you were referring to your ex FIANCEE - why the fuck were you gonna marry someone who 'wasn't all that' ??? kinda backs up my point that some people just got to be in a relationship at all times, however unsuitable / fucked up it all is - I remember the last guy was a real charmer, getting you kicked out of places being a pissed up (drunk) asshole...


----------

